

Silicon Valley Sharknado - mark_l_watson
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/09/opinion/maureen-dowd-silicon-valley-sharknado.html?emc=edit_th_20140709&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59761154&_r=0

======
mark_l_watson
The first few paragraphs are silly, but the rest of the article is good.

